# Chemi-Pure elite & Purigen



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I have recently purchase some chemi pure and purigen to help with filtration for my 5.5gallon reef and i have a few question about it as i have never used it before. Currently only using fliter floss and sponge

Im pretty sure this is common sense that i would integrate the 2 types of media one at a time and not both at once, which will make the water to clean to fast and to clear which makes the lighting intensity bleach the coral.

my question is that which would should i incorporate first? and will it really make a difference at all? Also on the label it said the recommended size for different size tank but im thinking the chemi pure elite is huge for such a small tank, would i be better with the chemi pure elite 1/2 size one? they sell it also. 

so whats your recommended amount for a small tank?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a bag of purigen. Should last you for a month at least, and then you can recharge it at least once in some bleach. I'd stay away from the chemipure, messy as heck and unnecessarily more expensive when used in a small tank like yours.


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Chemi-Pure elite all the way, for a 5.5 gal tank, a bag half the size of your fist will be well enough to last over a month or so. I would forget about the Purigen.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, Purigen is a very "aggressive" ab/adsorbing media. I always start with 1/2 the recommended amount.

Weight vs weight comparison, ChemiPure is not as aggressive.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have both in my tank..

Havent noticed any crazy improvements... but i also haven't noticed any negative ones... 

Rinse both before putting them in your tank.. Chemipure releases alot of black 'dust'


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup, the chemipure is way messier then the purigen that's for sure. I've had experience with both and I continue use the purigen in my frag tank, while my brother uses it in his nano. I believe the chemipure elite has gfo in it which helps reduce phosphates but I'm not 100% sure on this.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to use chemi pure half unit also. But find it quite expensive, so now I just use carbon.


----------

